# Fiat Swift Carrera 2005.



## Mad Mike (Oct 3, 2018)

I have (or had) a short black flexi parallel aerial fitted to the os wing top. The screw out aerial has a threaded 10mm stub ,the rest of the fitting stays in place. I think I must have the only one of this type literally I have tried ,Halfords ,e/bay, van scrap yards and o learies all of no acail. DOES anyone know of any. New or s/hand but it must have a 10mm screw in section ,heres hoping Mike.


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Hi Mad Mike, and welcome to the forum.

Would this suffice?

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/New-Univ...by-Supply/113202926341?fits=Car+Make:Daihatsu


----------

